# Another Haunter is being raised



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

http://imagechan.com/images/aliens.jpg


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL - the look on that kids face is priceless.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Does the face say "Mom, what the hell is this thing" or what?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one cute picture!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Okay, I officially laughed out loud on that one!

Love the expression on the kid's face!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

goes to show you that you can't start too young.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...that picture is classic! The kid is thinking I must be adopted!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a doll. Wish I would have thought of things like that to put on my kids. Oh well, some year I'll have grand children. "Sure, let the grandkids stay with me, we'll have real fun." Great picture, BoysinBoo.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats hilarious!!!but it does kinda remind me of something perverse


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah that is just to good


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Very funny! Too bad it's a photoshop job though.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

adorable


----------

